# Pseudovates peruviana



## mantisdeperu

Hi, These are my Pseudovates peruviana mantids, They´re from Perú and are P. arizonae´s cousin, and have an small horn.

















Regards.

Christian Fernando


----------



## yen_saw

Nice and colorful species, although slightly less spectacular to cousin species Arizona unicorn. Wish this species (Pseudovates sp.) could be more common in the market and readily available. This species is in my wish list for sure!


----------



## mantisdeperu

Sure Yen, I think the same that yours, in general all Vatinae Sub-Family members are very interesting.

Here in Perú are more generus: Pseudovates, Vates, Phyllovates

Christian Fernando


----------



## yen_saw

The only species from Peru i have kept was Oxyopsis Peruviana, how common are they (Pseudovates, Vates, Phyllovates sp) compared to Oxyopsis Peruviana?


----------



## Ian

Those are beautiful christian!

Have you had any success with rearing these down generations?


----------



## mantisdeperu

Oxyopsis peruviana is the most common mantis in Perú. There are a lots in all the jungle, Pseudovates is more dificult to search beacuse htey live in specific places, but when you found one you can found all the family.

Christian Fernando


----------



## yen_saw

So they are communal species?! :shock:

Anyway, thanks for the info Christian.


----------



## Rick

Nice and intresting mantids they are. Hopefully they will end up over here.


----------



## Christian

Hi.

Some ID correction: this is a _Phyllovates_, can't say what species from the photos only, though. Seems to be different from the species I had (_Ph. tripunctata_). _Pseudovates_ have lobes on their legs.

Would be interested in ooths of this one.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mantisdeperu

Christian, sorry for answering late but I have been busy. there are some diference between Pseudovates and Phyllovates but the most important are: Pseudovates have small and moderated lobes and presenting 2 dun and oblique spots on the disc-shaped area (Rivera 2004). I know these photos are very bad but I promess take some and goods photos of my mantids, so you will be able to go out of your doubt.

regards


----------



## Christian

Hi.

I would be interested in this species, either in an ooth or in dead specimens. And also in a pdf of Rivera 2004. Please write me a PM.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mantisdeperu

ok, I sent a PM


----------



## mantisdeperu

Here more photos


----------



## yen_saw

Really really really hope this species can be cultured in the US.


----------



## robo mantis

your looking at him! very soon i will receive and ooth from him and i'll sell you some


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi my friends. Hi David, I send ooth to Yen so i think he sells these mantis too.

Regards to all

Christian Fernando


----------



## robo mantis

ok soon i should get it right? i hear it is hard to ship out of your country


----------



## francisco

Hello Yen, and all.

I don't think Chistian (from Peru) meant that they are communal,but since they happen in specific zones you can find more than 2-3 on the same location.

regards

FT


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi my friends. Robomantis, is correct that you say, please only wait ok?

With regard to what Francisco says, it´s true. I have observed in the same habitat we can find several individuals, but they are never united, enclosed they are grouped and you will not return to find another group of mantis at least to 500 meters to the semibreve. The oothecae are in the habit of grouping and placing them in the same plant. I have managed to find oothecae of different epochs what makes me think that the mantis return to the place where they were born to place their oothecae, I have observed in Pseudoxyops too. Even it is said that there is a maternal instinct of the females, who are in the habit of remaining near his oothecae, is for such a motive that always I can find almost always an adult female and simultaneously oothecae.

This is something that I cannot confirm but very soon I they will have some innovation.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Christian and Francisco for the feedback. I was thinking that they may actually live within a close range of maybe 10 m perimeter. I have seen this before with Brunneria Borealis where about 20 adult (i am sure there are more) were spotted in a grassy area of 30 ft x 15 ft. BUt the ootheca we collected spread over a large area so don't think the maternal instinct is involved in returning to the same spot they hatched but rather locating a better place to lay with better chance for the ootheca to hatch.


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hello. I attach the contribution of my friend Julio Rivera, Neotropical mantids specialist, about the differences between Pseudovates and Phyllovates.

Thanks Julio.

_*Hello there. Yes, Phyllovates and Pseudovates are very*_

similar to each other. However, there are several

obvious differences that are easier to pick when you

compare males and females of both genera. Phyllovates

species are usually larger and stouter than those of

Pseudovates. Additionally, Phyllovates doesn’t show

lobes in the middle and hind legs, whereas Pseudovates

has lobed legs but these lobes less numerous and

smaller than those showed by the genus Vates. These

lobes are usually more developed in the females and

that’s is why males of Pseudovates might be confused

with Phyllovates.

I hope this information will help to clarify this

issue

Julio Rivera.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks for the info Christian. I am glad that few nymphs from this species hatched out for me today!! My first Pseudovates, from South American instead of the native US species. Huge nymph!


----------



## robo mantis

there is shipping problems and it is taking forever to get here (hope it doesn't hatch in shipping) can someone plz inform me on whats going on?


----------



## yen_saw

Finally after 2 weeks, some L1 Pseudovates Peruviana molted into L2! This species prefer cooler temperature and take 7 months to become an adult according to Christian (Peru). I am doing a "test" by keeping some of them at the max. limit (~26C) to see if that speeds up (or kill them!) the growth. Just an update for anyone interested to know this species.











Tempting to give a common name like "Peruvian stick mantis" for this species but will wait till this species name is verified.


----------



## wuwu

this looks like an interesting species, good luck with them!


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi Guys. Here more Pseudovates peruviana ooths.

My daughter Maria-Fernanda is not afraid to any insect.





















Regards


----------



## Ian

Lovely photos! Do you have any more ootheca available? Also, where did you first obtain this species from?


----------



## francisco

Hello Ian,

Chris is a good friend of mine, and he told me he colected them from the wild.

He lives in Lima so he traveled to the jungle to find them.

Regards

FT


----------



## Ian

Wow, freshly wild collected, can't get much better than that  

Cheers FT.


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi Guys. Hi Francisco and Ian. I have collected this specie in an arid zone of Peru, in general this genus is found in dry zones, unlike other Vatinae's genus like Phyllovates and Vates, which are distributed in tropical zones.

With regard to the oothecae, all of them are laying under upbringing, I guarantee the variability and health of the individuals.

At the moment I have some oothecae to sell, if someone is interested only contact me.

Regards


----------



## mantisdeperu

Here more photos.


----------



## yen_saw

Nice pics Christian! Do you have a pic for adult male of this species?

Looks like she has a horn on the second pic but believed it is just part of the wing instead?


----------



## Rob Byatt

There was a topic on this species where I had posted photos, but I can't find it to reply to.

Anyway, amidst all the excitement I forgot to say that this species has given me a new generation !!!! I'm really happy about this - it really is a great little mantis.

My first ootheca hatched around the 18th May, so they'll all be 2nd instar soon  

Rob.


----------



## Hypoponera

Is this species being cultured by anyone in the US? I'd love to get some of these niffty little critters!!


----------



## Asa

Sorry Hypopnera, I sold all mine.


----------



## yen_saw

I believed Perry still have some, do you Perry?


----------



## Hypoponera

ASA,

Can you tell me about them? Did you have any problems with rearing them? Why did you sell them off? I know Yen stopped after he successfully bred them. It was time for a new challenge! I'd be happy with a culture of these guys. They might hold me until I finally get a hold of the Arizona Unicor mantid. Of course, that is if I manage to find the Peruvians.


----------



## yen_saw

i raised Peruvian stick to adult from ootheca but did not breed them, i sent all the subadults and adults to Perry.


----------



## Rob Byatt

> ASA,Can you tell me about them? Did you have any problems with rearing them? Why did you sell them off? I know Yen stopped after he successfully bred them. It was time for a new challenge! I'd be happy with a culture of these guys. They might hold me until I finally get a hold of the Arizona Unicor mantid. Of course, that is if I manage to find the Peruvians.


They are very easy to raise and don't seem to be particular fussy about temperature or humidity, though keeping them above 85F is not a good idea.

They are one of the easiest mantids to pair up - the males are very eager and the females not aggressive. The males do not live long after maturing though; approx. 3 months.

I'm not 100% certain, but I think that the ootheca prefer lower incubation temperatures than other species, no more 80F. I have experienced low hatches and I presume it is due to the temperature getting to high where they are.

The females seem relutant to lay, but are long lived.

hope that helps !

Rob.


----------



## Asa

Pretty much what Rob said. They were easier to raise than I expected. I still have a mated adult female, but other than that (its male counterpart died) I'm out. I'm hoping for a few ooths.


----------



## Hypoponera

ROB- Thanks for the info! Now I just need to get a hold of a couple to put it to good use. The temp range would fit my bug room perfectly.

ASA- Let me know if you get a couple ooth. I only want 1!!

Yen- Sorry for the confusion! I read and printed your Peruvian log late last night. I mis-read the line about the final fate of your culture.


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen- Sorry for the confusion! I read and printed your Peruvian log late last night. I mis-read the line about the final fate of your culture.


No worry Hypoponera, i was flooded with many species (and still) so i dropped it, thinking that it should be an easy one to continue. The last ootheca of this species received from Christian (Peru) never hatched out unfortunately. I believed breeders like wuwu, Perry, and Asa can continue this species.


----------



## Hypoponera

Unfortunately, I have contacted all 3 of them. None currently are keeping the species. Rob Byatt has them but can not ship to the US.

Any chance you might drop the Texas Unicorn? I would be happy to continue to breed that species! Just need to come up with the cash first!!


----------



## yen_saw

Aww bummer  lets hope Christian will have more available in the future after his recovery from recent sickness.

I am going to drop Texas Unicorn mantis, so will not breed them for another generation.


----------



## robo mantis

why yen?


----------



## padkison

Jon Lelito has a peruvian ooth from me and someone else bought one too (I forget who).


----------



## yen_saw

> why yen?


Unfortunately rearing mantis is not a full time job for me although i enjoy it tremendously. this is supposed to be a hobby that turn out to eat up most of my free time.

I did sell the Peruvian mantis to some other people else i can't remember, but Dr. David Yager did receive some of this species from me, and he has a supporting team rearing mantis for him i believed he still has some left (but not sure if it is available). i will ask him about it, or if you like i can give you his contact.


----------



## Hypoponera

Yes Yen, please ask Dr Yager and his team for me! I only need a few or if available, a single oothecae. Thanks!!


----------



## yen_saw

PM is on your way.


----------



## Otter

I got one of the ooth from Perry 5/24 any ideas how long it might take to hatch.

John


----------



## mantisdeperu

I was very sick but now i feel better. I returned today to the world mantis.

I have 4 Pseudovates peruviana to sell.

Best regards


----------



## jplelito

Unfortunately my ooth looks to be a dud, it has gone on for quite some time now without hatching. I wish others better luck!

I believe Hypoponera is getting some ooths of this species from Peru.

Yen had told me it takes about 2 months for an ooth of this species to hatch. Maybe less if you keep it warmer?


----------



## Hypoponera

Yes!! I should have one by Sat from mantisdeperu. Thanks dude!! Now I just have to NOT screw it up will incubating.


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi guys. Here one post of one Peruvian Vates specie.

Best regards.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8176


----------

